
Apple Pay Overtakes Starbucks as Most Popular Mobile Payment Platform in the US - elorant
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/23/apple-pay-overtakes-starbucks-in-us/
======
breadandcrumbel
It’s surprising that Apple Pay works at a variety of stores as opposed to just
one but it still took this long to become more popular than the Starbucks app.
I personally still only use the Starbucks app as Apple Pay still doesn’t work
with my credit union.

